# Warning...SCAM



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Saturday I received a message from Yahoo as I opened my business e-mail account and was told that someone in France no-less was trying to hack into my iMac. Specifically my business account. I was asked by Yahoo to change my password and security questions. 

Before I did anything I made sure that I was on a legitimate Yahoo site. Apparently there are sites out there that use a bogus Yahoo Home page and people think it is the real thing.Yahoo has a security measure for this problem that reassures that you are on the genuine Yahoo web page.
I changed my password and security questions. 
I had no problem opening my business e-mail on the iMac. However I did have a problem with my iPhone which is a new 4GS. I had changed my password on the iPhone but a message saying that I had to enter the password for "CalDAV" for my business e-mail. I never heard of this CalDAV and had no idea what the password was or where to get it. 
I called Apple support and I was literally on the phone for a total of eight and a half hours with three different people that did their best to help me but they were unable to solve my problem. Talking with them I was on the internet searching for an answer and found out that I was not the only one with this issue.
Apple suggested that I call Yahoo b/c they did not feel it was a problem with the phone but rather with my Yahoo account. I called Yahoo on Sunday. (bad mistake) I spoke to someone in India, was disconnected three times and when I did have a connection it was hard to understand a gentleman by the name of Ashish. Ashish apparently was supposed to sell me a product will would enable their computer people to fix my iMac that they had pointed out was corrupted. Asish told me that people already had my information. Photos, all go my documents and for that matter all of my passwords and account information. 
Even though Asish claimed that these people had my information he wanted me to pay $379.00 for a 2-Year contract which would enable their Technicians to fix my computer from India and therefore I would be able to sync my phone and the issue would be resolved. I was on the phone with Asish for an hour and a half. An hour and a half to long I might add. 
I decided to give a friend of mine a call to get her input. My head felt like scramble eggs from talking to all of these people who really were not sure what to do. I felt that Asish was scamming me. I did not realize this until he told me that people have already hacked into my iMac and had all of my information could be bought back to me for $379.00.
What the hell is going on with Yahoo I wonder. India? Cheap labor obviously.

In the end the problem was solved on my iPhone by logging into my business account thru Safari.

I felt I have to put this experience out there in hope that people do not panic and spend a large amount of money unnecessarily.

Thanks and have a GREAT day


----------

